# Not able to remove disks from ZPOOL



## Elo (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a RAID-Z pool (OBNAS3) that consist of three 3 TB WD drives. I recently got three 2 TB drives freed up from another machine and I wanted to put them in a RAID-Z configuration and add that to the original pool. I managed to use the command `# zpool add OBNAS3 ada6 ada7 ada8` but I should have used the command `# zpool add OBNAS3 raidz ada6 ada7 ada8`. The consequence is that the three disks have been included in the pool but as single disks. I want to remove them and add them with the correct command `# zpool add OBNAS3 raidz ada6 ada7 ada8`. 

Whatever I do I am not able to remove them as they are not of the correct type. I have also tried to destroy the entire pool but it refuses to be destroyed because the status is busy. Even when I umount the filesystem that causes this I am not able to destroy the pool.

The data has been backed up so I can use brute force if necessary. Can anyone advise?


----------



## Elo (Aug 9, 2013)

Solved, but not elegantly. I removed all disks and rebooted the system. That destroyed the pool. I rebuilt the pool afterwards...


----------

